# Fly Box Lid



## Paymaster (Aug 12, 2017)

I did this fly box lid last night. Can't fish due to back trouble I hope to get fixed soon , but I can sit and doodle fish in fly box lids with my Sharpies.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 12, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 13, 2017)

That's cool, good job!


----------



## tsharp (Aug 13, 2017)

Pay you are a man with many talents.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2017)

Two boxes finished and flies tied this week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2017)

Mighty fine work, and some bream killers too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2017)

Great looking artwork, and some fine looking flies, too!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 8, 2017)

Only things missing is a #4 and some water...


----------

